# My Horse Pepper



## valleydog (Jan 18, 2005)

It's been two weeks now since my dear old Thoroughbred Pepper died from complications of a snake bite. He was 25. I'd had him since he was ten. His last year may have been his happiest because I moved him to a nice retirement home where he lived in a huge pen with another horse. They were absolute buds, never more than a foot apart.

I couldn't post about it before because it's such a heavy sad thing for me. And this is a dog forum, not a horse forum. But I thought maybe I should mention this here, maybe you all don't know this:

I learned that rattlesnake don't always inject venom. Baby rattlers do, but older snakes decide (isn't that weird?) whether to inject or not. The vet said this snake hadn't injected venom, but the bite was so dirty that a huge infection followed. A younger horse could have recovered. 

I learned that desert hikers sometimes take pvc pipes along in case a horse (or dog) is bit on the face. That way, when the swelling starts, the animal has a chance to breathe.

That's why I wanted to post this.


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. It takes time as with anything. I am sorry you had to find out that way but thank you for posting this important information. I was not aware of about it. Thoughts and prayers are with you


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Pepper! May he rest in peace.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Very sorry to hear this. That is so sad. Pepper sounds like he was a very special horse who lived a good life. I can relate to the little bit of peace that knowing that his last year was happy. 

Please feel free to post pics of Pepper. I'd love to see him.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Thank you for that information and, even more, I am sorry for the loss of Pepper. Any horses I have had any experience with always left a lasting impression. I also would encourage you to post photos of Pepper - like Lucia, I would love to see him. I also hope his equine friend is coping with his loss.




































RIP Pepper


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh I am so sorry! Does not matter whether it is a dog, cat, horse or any special companion, you can always post here.

Sounds like Pepper was a very treasured friend.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Sally, 

I am so very sorry for your loss!! Losing such a dear, kind, trusting and innocent friend is heartbreaking...

I hope you'll find peace in the thought that he is now Home with our Lord, running happy and one day you will see him!

God bless you!

Tanya


----------



## valleydog (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks for your kind thoughts and sympathy. He was a very jolly horse and in his day a great jumper. Here are some pictures:


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. What a terrible thing to happen. So sad.


----------



## valleydog (Jan 18, 2005)

I picture him galloping off to the song "Spirit in the Sky".


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks for sharing his photos - he looks stunning in them.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Thoroughbred? Beautiful horse. He looks like a lot of fun, and very athletic.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Oh Sally what a beauty Pepper was. I am sure He is like in the top picture kicking up some dust at the Bridge and sailing over tall fences. 

I am sorry for you loss.

Val


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Sally,
I'm so sorry for your loss. What a gorgeous boy. I've always wanted a horse - not so much to ride, but just to look at and be with. I think they are just magnificent.


Run free and healthy, pretty boy...


----------



## valleydog (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks for your kind words. Just as with the loss of a dog or cat, the loss of a horse you've known and loved and ridden for years is so hard to adjust to.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Oh Sally. Such a beauty. Such a terrible loss. 

I'm incredibly sorry. 

Lori


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Beautiful boy!!!! Run free and jump high Pepper!


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

What a beautiful horse. We had a pony for the kids and after they left for college, he went to stay with a neighbor who had an elderly horse that needed company. Tumbleweed was a documented 35 years old and stayed with the neighbor for 6 years. He was bit by a rattlesnake and survived 6 weeks of treatment and the day the vet cleared him and said he was fine, he got colic in the middle of the night and died. It broke my heart. I know how you are feeling.
Robbie


----------



## valleydog (Jan 18, 2005)

thank you for your kind words and support.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: valleydogThanks for your kind words. Just as with the loss of a dog or cat, the loss of a horse you've known and loved and ridden for years is so hard to adjust to.


My condolences to you, I lost my 21 year old mare 3 years ago, I bred and raised her and her loss is still very hard for me today. I keep her halter on my bedpost, and I can still smell her scent when I hold it, I also have 3 of her offspring with me, but she was the first horse I ever bred, her foals were the best show horses I ever had, and she was the single most significant animal of my life, I owe everything to her. I feel your pain completely, horses make such an impact in your life, and their loss is so devastating.


----------



## Phay1018 (Nov 4, 2006)

Valley, sorry for your loss and know what you are going thru. We just put our 21 year old TB mare down yesterday (hasn't quite sunk in yet). We were planning to put her down prior to winter to begin with (her age was hitting hard and her feet a mess) but she got a bad abscess (again) and tendionitis so we didn't think it was fair to put her thru treatment (her last one took 2 months to clear) and then put her down a month later? I only had her for 3 years but still very hard. Sorry to hijack thread!


----------

